# Getting to drive SOME !!



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I have finally gotten the "meteor crater" in front of my barn FLATTENED!! Over the past 3 days I have actually driven Tootsie twice, Gavotte once, and Chance twice.

I had only ridden Chance since he came back from being sold.... The lady's animal communicator said he wanted to be MY horse, not hers, so I sold her his younger brother, who is slower and a bit quieter. She had had troubles with him that I had never had, and I had no problems with him coming out cold and fresh, just hook up and go!! 

My driving area is about 35 meters wide, and 95 meters long, so we won't be having any advanced shows here,lol. It is fairly flat, but not laser level, because we had to have some drainage across it. 

It is raining now, so it will be a few days before I drive again, but it was REALLY nice while it lasted!!

Nancy


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*driveing*

hiya nancy it sounds like your haveing fun well it tiped down with rain last night and it has started again.
your turnout looks awesome and it sounds like you have a great school to work im there take care.
michael tricky and quincy.


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

Green Tree I like your cart and pony. Very stylish looking. I'm redoing my meadowbrook cart. Sanding then I'll paint it. A nice deeper brown with darker blue detailing. My horse is in my avatar. I think the colors would look nice with him. I'm going to see him tomarrow. He's at the trainers, learning to pull. He's been there 5 weeks now. I really miss him.
Anyway. I like your rig.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks, Nine! That cart was made by a friend of mine out of antique lumber, and all of the metal details were forged by him. They let me use it for that show. 

Nancy


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*cart on loan*

hiya green tree.
the cart your frend made looks realy good i wounder if some of the parts came off a cart that needed renavateing.
from that distant it looks like a norfolk cart.
it realy looks nice.
and it looks like your haveing a nice time at the show with your horse.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Good job!


This is what P looked like when I got him up for his first drive.
Do you think they do it on purpose?:wink:


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*pilgrim geting out of bed for his first drive.*

taffy what a beautifull horse you have there.
hows he going,and has your new cart arrived.
i have a picture of tammy that would make you fall over laughing.
i use to cover tricky and tammy from hoof to muzle and have there tails in a tail bag as well.
i got the idear from my frends dog as his long haired german shepard brought half the garden in lol.
so i did a bit of thinking and cogs wored and the smell of burning and a light bulb shone bright.
why not for the ponys.
so i got intouch with a company called cosy pet and thay sent a pattern and another and we had it prefected we had a horse rug to keep any pony clean.
it streached from her ears to the base of her tail it was red and had a zip along the back and also had legs.
on all four legs had zips as the hoof would be to big to pass so we redesignd it.
also i got a tail bag from shires equestrian.
i bathed them in the morning and i also have a horse hair dryer it blows hot air into the rug and drys the coat it is made by trockenmax a german company.
i also use a superdandy horse vacume as well it has a curry comb and a dandy brush attachmentsill post some pictures in stanley i also have one of my frends pony charlie.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I am very excited because we found our new home. It's 33.8 acres, flat and professionally fenced, with a huge hay barn and stock feeders. It used to be the bull field for a very large ranch. 

Anyway, it's been 3 years since we drove because we didn't have the space. We move on May 13!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Good job!
> 
> 
> This is what P looked like when I got him up for his first drive.
> ...


Bwahahah aaa! I turned the Morgan out in the arena so he wouldn't get so muddy, and he pawed the small puddle into mud, then rolled in it, and his ENTIRE side was covered! He is such a pig in the stall, so I was trying to save myself a bit of work. 

Nancy


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*keep me clean*

green tree check out tammy in my albums under stanly.


----------

